# Finding dead deer on private property



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

My question is- What is the procedure when you find a dead deer on private property during deer season and the meat is still good? The person who shot the deer on ajoining property cannot track the deer across the property line without the landowners permission- correct? Obviously, the person finding the dead deer cannot (and should not have to) tag the deer that they did not kill. Is there a special permit available to tag such a deer with rather than having the meat going to waste? I would assume this is similar to a roadkill situation.
Another similar situation would be- What to do when you see a mortally wounded deer (still alive) but do not have a tag available to tag it with. I know this was discussed here last year, but it might be good to review it again.


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

My question is, why wouldn't you find your neighbor and let them know that you found their deer? My next question is, what would keep someone from shooting a deer, then calling in the DNR and telling them that they just found it laying there?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This is where the law and ethics go together. You are correct a person can't track, or retreive a dead/wounder deer on property of another without permission. The property owner also can not have the deer because the owner can not tag a deer not lawfully killed by him/herself. An owner requesting a permit (like a highway killed permit) may be issued one but if there is any confrontation between a property owner and another hunter that supposedly shot the deer. The deer will go to waste and rot. For an officer to do anything else, one of the parties will be upset. For myself, if one is going to be upset at me they might as well both be upset.

From my own experiences, if there is a confrontation, the deer rots and feeds other wild animals. If it's a wounded deer and the property owner kills it, the property own must[/b] tag it. If the property owner tags a deer he did not kill, property owner gets a ticket and still losses the deer. If a CO retreived the deer because of a confrontation, the deer goes to Sportsmen Against Hunger. If the shooter trespasses, he gets a ticket for trespass.

If a property owner finds a dead deer and there is no confrontation, has no idea who shot deer, the officer has the option of 1) allowing property owner to tag it with officer's approval or 2) issuing a permit to person or 3) Hunters Against Hunger again.

If you find a wounded deer that you do not have a tag for and kill it, it's an illegal deer.

Think that about covers everything.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

So, from a legal standpoint, it is better to leave it rot and let the coyotes and foxes have an easy dinner. May not be the ethical thing to do, but in this situation the law overrides ethics. I assume if it was a buck, the antlers could be taken by the finder.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Nothing unethical about leaving one dead animal to provide food for other animals, even mother nature does that. It's more unethical that hunters can't cooperate with each other to attempt to prevent that occurance to begin with if possible. Hunting right on the property line, trespass, not asking permission first, jealousy.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I often find dead deer on my property both from other hunters and car kills. I have one deer we dragged over to my dike about six days ago. That was a car kill and it will feed the coyotes and other wildlife. Usually the deer I find are from the river float hunters that shoot along the private property but only retrieve the quick kills. They often don't want to spend too much time looking for the violated deer while trespassing. When we finally find them there is usually just bone and hide of another wasted deer.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I have an agreement with the adjoining land owners: They have my permission to enter my property for the purpose of retrieving any game they have shot. Likewise, they have given me the same privilage. To me, that is just plain being a good neighbor and sportsman.

Willful and intentional tresspass is one thing; but somebody shooting a deer on their own land and having it run onto yours is entirely another. In a situation like that, I can't imagine why anyone would want to keep a deer he/she hadn't shot. But I know these type of disputes regularly happen, and its too bad..... because noone ever really 'wins'. All that comes of it is further animosity.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Eastern Yooper-

I same agreement with our neighbors. What I would do however, is wait until lunch time, so I wouldn't be as likely to screw up their good hunting time. Plus, it will give the deer a chance to bed down and stiffen up without being pushed. If more than a simple tracking job is needed on the neighbors property, I certainly would check with them before stomping all over their place.


----------

